# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  4 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Στις 18/01/2009 η ιστοσελίδα μας κλείνει τέσσερα χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο, αφήστε εκείνη την ημέρα ένα κενό έτσι ώστε να μπορέσετε να παραευρεθείτε στην γιορτή μας. Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα πούμε περισσότερα για το που θα γιορτάσουμε.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μόνο αν είμαι εκτός Αθηνών θα λειψω....

----------


## Asterias

Εκείνη τη μέρα επιστρέφω από τη Πολονία, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να σας προλάβω!!!

Πέρασαν κιόλας 4 χρόνια?

----------


## evridiki

Αν δεν ειμαι εκτος Ελλαδος ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙ...θα ειμαι και εγω εκει!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Να κόψουμε και την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα. :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Να κόψουμε και την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα.


καλη η ιδεα σου αλλα ν απαγορευτουν στην αιθουσα οι ανιχνευτες μεταλλων.......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

Μιας και η χθεσινη συναντηση στεφθηκε απο απολυτη επιτυχια,λεω μηπως τωρα να ξεκινησουμε να δηλωνουμε συμμετοχες και εδω σιγα σιγα???Να ξεκιναμε τη λιστα,επισης παρα πολυ καλη ιδεα ειναι και του φιλου heraklion για τη κοπη της πιτας...Εγω παντως δεν θα ερθω.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για να ξεκινήσει η καταγραφή συμμετοχών είναι απραίτητο να ξέρουμε τι και που θα γίνει. ¶ρα ας περιμένουμε τη ανάλογη ανακοίνωση και μετά ΟΚ θα σε ορίσουμε επίσημο απουσιολόγο  :Razz: .

----------


## dimitris

Και οι λιστες πλεον θα πρεπει να εχουν φοντο την "Δημητρουλα"...
ειδες συμμετοχες που μαζεψε??? :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Κάτι διάβασα για μια εκπληξη στην επόμενη συνάντηση....και μάλλον θα είναι αυτή, για τα 4 χρόνια του nautilia.gr!!!! Λεπτομέρειες όμως δεν βλέπω και ανυσηχω!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Για να ξεκινήσει η καταγραφή συμμετοχών είναι απραίτητο να ξέρουμε τι και που θα γίνει. ¶ρα ας περιμένουμε τη ανάλογη ανακοίνωση και μετά ΟΚ θα σε ορίσουμε επίσημο απουσιολόγο .


Ο επισημος απουσιολογος πληρωνει κιολας,αρα βαλτε καποιον αλλο,αμεσως στην ευκολη λυση... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ας περιμενουμε λοιπον να δουμε περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες...

----------


## caterina75

... και αν κανονιζόταν Παρασκευή ή Σάββατο θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## Apollo

Κι εγω θα ερθω συνοδευομενος απο φιλη.

----------


## heraklion

Αυτή η εκδήλωση θα γίνει ή αναβλήθηκε για τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου που θα κόψουμε την πίτα? :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυτή η εκδήλωση θα γίνει ή αναβλήθηκε για τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου που θα κόψουμε την πίτα?


Θα γινει κανονικα,ειναι ξεχωριστη απο τη κοπη της πιτας...

----------


## dimitris

4 Χρονια nautilia.gr 
Ολοι μαζι φτιαξαμε την ποιο μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα!!!
να τα εκατοστησεις nautilia!!!
P1170011 copy.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ να τα περάσει τα εκατό χρόνια το ναυτιλία και να συνεχιστεί απο όλα τα μέλη η καλή δουλειά που γίνεται.

Πιο προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω τον Νικο που έχει κάνει παρα πολλά πραγματα ωστε το ναυτιλία να ειναι πλέον μια πολύ ενημερωμένη κοινότητα γυρω απο ολα τα θέματα της ναυτιλίας.

Μέσα απο το φόρουμ  μου δώθηκε η δυνατότητα να ενημερώνομαι, να ανταλάσσω αποψεις ,να μαθαίνω νεα,γνώρισα πολλά παλιά πλοια που δεν είχα την τυχει να γνωρίσω λογω του νεαρου της ηλικίας μου.Επίσης δεν μπορω να μην αναφέρω οτι εχω γνωρίσει αξιοπρεπεις ανθρώπους και με πολλα μελη εχουμε γινει καλη παρεα.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## apollo_express

Χρόνια Πολλά και να τα χιλιάσει το forum.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που μας ενημερώνετε.

----------


## mastropanagos

Χρονια πολλα στο Ναυτιλια μας και ευχομαι να τα εκατοστησει και να παει ακομα πιο πανω....
Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στο Νικο αλλα και ολους οσους εχω γνωρισει εδω μεσα οι οποιοι ειναι ο ενας καλυτερος απο τον αλλον....
Να ειστε παντα καλα ολοι... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

4χρονια Nautilia.Gr.Ακομα και ο ιδιος ο Νικος, δεν πιστευει οτι το "παιδι" του ,εχει φτασει ,εδω που βρισκομαστε.Ενα forum, που σ αυτα τα 4 χρονια ,εχει αποκτησει φανατικους αναγνωστες, απο το χωρο της Ναυτιλιας και οχι μονο.Προσωπικα  εμενα ,μου εδωσε τη δυνατοτητα, τη σπιθα που ειχα για τη θαλασσα ,να τη κανω φλογα,να γνωρισω αξιολογους ανθρωπους και ν ανταλλαξω πολυτιμες και χρησιμες πληροφοριες, γυρω απο το χωρο της Θαλασσας.Συνεχιζουμε κανονικα,με τον ιδιο ζηλο και αγαπη ,που εχουμε ,γι αυτο που κανουμε εδω μεσα.Χρονια Πολλα ,να τα εκατοστησει και τα καλυτερα ερχονται............

----------


## navigation

Χρόνια πολλά στο Forum μας που μεγαλώνει!!!
Νίκο να το χαίρεσαι, και να το χαιρόμαστε και όλοι μαζί!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια Πολλά στο nautilia.gr και όλους όσους ταξιδεύουν μαζί του. Πάμε δυνατά για ονειρεμένα ταξίδια φέτος.

----------


## frost

4 χρονών??? χρόνια πολλά πιτσιρίκο... εύχομαι και του χρόνου να είμαστε όλοι εδω να σου ευχηθούμε!! :Wink:

----------


## villy

Θέμα: To Nautilia.gr γιορτάζει και μαζί του ... η θάλασσα!
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=363
Γιατί η αλήθεια πρέπει να λέγεται...!
Nautilia.gr - Χρόνια πολλά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mike_rodos

Χρόνια Πολλά στο φόρουμ που περνάμε μαζί του ατελείωτες ώρες και απίστευτές στιγμές... Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Νίκο ιδρυτή της σελίδας, όπως επίσης και σε όλους τους τρελαμένους καραβολάτρες όπου καθημερινά φωτογραφίζουμε και ανεβάζουμε τα στολίδια των θαλασσών μας!!!

----------


## prutanis

να ευχηθω κι εγω χρονια πολλα στο ναυτιλια να συνεχισει ετσι κι ακομα καλυτερα!!! να πω οτι χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα γιατι εχω την τυχη να ειμαι μελος αυτης της θαλασσινης παρεας απο τις πρωτες μερες λειτουργειας του! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia.gr, χρόνια πολλά στην θαλασσινή μας παρέα!! Συγχαρητήρια στο Νίκο για την προσπάθειά του και σε όλους όσους τον βοήθησαν σε αυτήν!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!! Εύχομαι η παρέα μας να δένει και και να ομορφαίνει όλο και πιο πολύ, και να έχει πάντα μπουνάτσες!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Χρόνια πολλά!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με την σειρά μου Χρόνια Πολλά στο Nautilia.gr ! Και το ευχαριστώ πολύ που σχεδόν δύο χρόνια με φιλοξενεί στην παρέα του ! Εύχομαι κάθε μέρα και καλύτεροι !

----------


## parianos

Χρονια πολλα nautilia και να τα εκατοστησει. Ευχομαι να παει πιο καλυτερα το site nautilia....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Nα τα 100στήσει!!!
Περνάμε τέλεια και προπαντός μαθαίνουμε.!

----------


## CORFU

Χρονια πολλα και παντα με ομορφα και ωραια σχόλια

----------


## Natsios

Σαν χθες ήταν που μαζευτήκαμε μια παρεούλα κάπου εκεί στο Τουρκολίμανο να σβήσουμε το πρώτο κεράκι του site...Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους βοηθούν και αφιερώνουν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους όλα αυτά τα χρόνια για να γίνει αυτό το μαγευτικό αποτέλεσμα και ιδιαίτερα στο Νίκο που το ξεκίνησε και με αμείωτο ζήλο το συνεχίζει.

Χρόνια Πολλά και δημιουργικά

----------


## dimitris

4 Χρονια nautilia.gr λοιπον ο Nikos δημιουργος καταφερε και μαζεψε αυτη τη μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα!!!
Μια παρεα που αποτελειται απο ανθρωπους της ναυτιλιας μας αλλα και απο ανθρωπους που αγαπανε τα καραβια,την θαλασσα και οτι ειναι κοντα σε αυτα!
Ηδη αυτα τα 4 χρονια εχουν γινει πραγματα σημαντικα,συναντησεις, εκδηλωσεις,ταξιδι και τα σχεδια λενε παμε ακομα ποιο ψηλα,
μην ξεχναμε την κοπη της πιτας που πλησιαζει 8/2/2009 σε καποιο απο τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ που θα βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια!
Ολα αυτα μας δωσανε την ευκαιρεια να γνωρισουμε σημαντικα προσωπα να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις να μεγαλωσουμε το αρχειο μας να κανουμε παρεα να μαθουμε περισσοτερα!!!
Συνεχισε ετσι nautilia.gr παρεα ολοι μαζι να ειμαστε για παρα πολλα χρονια η ποιο μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα!

----------


## NikosP

Χρόνια πολλά στο Nautilia και στους δημιουργούς του!
Έυχομαι να τα εκατοστίσει και να πετύχει όλους τους στόχους του στο μέλλον.
Τα παρακάτω λόγια του Sylver23 με κάλυψαν απόλυτα:

"Μέσα απο το φόρουμ μου δώθηκε η δυνατότητα να ενημερώνομαι, να ανταλάσσω αποψεις ,να μαθαίνω νεα,γνώρισα πολλά παλιά πλοια που δεν είχα την τυχει να γνωρίσω λογω του νεαρου της ηλικίας μου.Επίσης δεν μπορω να μην αναφέρω οτι εχω γνωρίσει αξιοπρεπεις ανθρώπους και με πολλα μελη εχουμε γινει καλη παρεα."

Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν στο ταξίδι μας μαζί σου!

----------


## moutsokwstas

χρονια πολλα στο nautilia.gr και να δωσω τιε ευχες μου στο νικο στον εμπνευστη και δημιουργο του φορουμ αλλα κα στα μελη για τη στηριξη και τις πληροφοριες που μας παρεχουν. ειναι στιγμες που λεω, αν και ειχα την τυχη να μεινω αρκετα χρονια στη μυτιληνη, εντουτοις μικρος σε ηλικα γαρ, δεν ειχα στο νου μου να βγαζω φωτογραφιες απο εκεινο το νησι. δεν πειραζει ομως, περα απο τις εικονες του μυαλου μου, εχω την ευκαιρια να ζησω ξανα και να θυμηθω ξανα πραγματα και εικονες κι απο αλλα μερη και πλοια αγνωστα σε μενα. να ευχηθω να μην μεινουμε εδω που φτασαμε, αλλα να συνεχισουμε και να σπρωξουμε να παει *πιο μπροστα το καραβι μας το nautilia,* ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να ευχηθω και εγω Χρονια Πολλα στο Nautilia.gr και τις καλυτερες ευχες μου στον δημιουργο αυτου του καταπληκτικου site τον Νικο!!!!
Χρονια πολλα!!!!*

----------


## Naias II

*"Για το φόρουμ τι να πω και εκείνον που το έχει, να 'ναι καλά και στη ζωή, χίλιες χαρές να έχει"

*Χρόνια πολλά, καλή συνέχεια σε αυτή την υπέροχη προσπάθεια καθώς σε αυτό το φόρουμ βρίσκουμε όλα τα μέλη τη κοινή μας αγάπη: Τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία!

----------


## Ypox8onios

Να ευχηθω και εγω με τη σειρα μου χρονια πολλα...καλες θαλασσες να εχουμε και καλη προοδο σε οσους σπουδαζουν ειτε για πλοιαρχοι/μηχανικοι ειτε γενικα στα ναυτιλιακα...να τα εκατοστησετε και συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αν γύριζα πίσω το χρόνο και πήγαινα στις 18/01/2005 τέτοια ώρα είχαμε αγοράσει το domain και περιμέναμε με αγωνία τις επόμενες μέρες το στήσιμο του naytilia.gr, δεν θα ξεχάσω πραγματικά το πρώτο που ξεκίνησε ήταν το φόρουμ μας όταν έκανα refresh και σε κάθε λεπτό χτιζότανε η θεματολογία του . 
Για να γυρίσουμε λίγο πίσω τον χρόνο και να θυμηθούμε το πρώτο λογότυπο μας όταν ξεκινήσαμε .
logo-naytilia.png
Πραγματικά ιδιαίτερες στιγμές αυτές ....
Θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους γιατί πραγματικά με την αγάπη σας φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε, και σε όλη την διοίκηση της ιστοσελίδας μας παλιούς και νέους γιατί αφιερώνουν πραγματικά απίστευτες ώρες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ψάχνοντας το αρχείο μου βρήκα το αμέσως επόμενο μας λογότυπο .
Logo 1.jpg



Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μας εκδήλωση στο ναυτικό σαλόνι και η εξέλιξη του λογότυπου πριν φτάσουμε σε αυτο που έχουμε και σήμερα
afisa.jpg


_Τέλος να θυμηθούμε και το μέμο της πρώτης μας συνάντησης ..._ 

_To Nautilia.gr "ταξιδεύει" στις θάλασσες του διαδικτύου δυο μήνες γεμάτους._

_Ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμά του αποφασίσαμε από κοινού (δεν είναι Μπάουντυ εδώ να κάνουμε ανταρσίες) πως είναι καιρός, να δούμε από κοντά τις φατσούλες όλου αυτού του άξιου πληρώματος που ανέλαβε επάξια την καθέλκυση του "καραβιού" και να συζητήσουμε και για τα ταξίδια του μέλλοντος._

_Ταξίδια κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, γιατί πρέπει να δείξουμε πως είμαστε καλοί καπεταναίοι κι ακόμα καλύτερο πλήρωμα. Οι πλόες αποφασίζονται από κοινού, το κέφι και η όρεξη είναι στην κρίση του καθενός, αυτός με το μεγαλύτερο θα ανταμείβεται._
_Όχι με εγκλεισμό στο μπαλαούρο, αλλά με δώρα και βουτιές στη θάλασσα_ 

_Ναι, δώρα γιατί το Nautilia.gr σας ετοιμάζει κι άλλες εκπλήξεις για το μέλλον...._

_Μην βιάζεστε... θα τα μάθουμε ένα ένα... γιατί και η θάλασσα θέλει να πηγαίνεις με τα νερά της_ 

_Ελάτε λοιπόν όλοι στην πρώτη μας συνάντηση αυτή την Τετάρτη 9 Μαρτίου στο Skipper΄s ( στο Καλαμάκι στις 7 μ.μ. να γνωριστούμε από κοντά)._

_Φέρτε χάρτες, διαβήτες, εξάντες και μοιρογνωμόνια.......και καλό μας ταξίδι!!!_ 

_Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αλλά και για να σας λύσουμε τις απορίες (που ίσως να 'χετε) μην διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε εδώ info@naytilia.gr ._

_Ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του Nautilia.gr_

----------


## LIGGAS

..........efxaristo para poli olous osous ergastikan kai olous osous simetexoun se afto to site gia tin katapliktiki syntrofia pou mas kratate afta ta xronia...
...efxaristo poli...!!!!
...xeretismata se olous tous ellines apo to omorfo parisi kai xronia polla stous Antonides pou giortazan exthes,,,,,  stous Thanasides pou giortazoun simera,,,,,,   kai stous Efthimides poy giortazoun avrio....!!!!
...Kalles thalases se olous me ygeia pano apo ola,,,,
 apo ton kapetanVASSILI...!!!
...

----------


## Νικόλας

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!!!!!!!
ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΣΣΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΙΚΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ!!!

----------


## hatzibileus

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να ευχηθώ χρόνια καλά και πολλά.
Υγεία, ευτυχία και χαρά σε όλους μας έτσι ώστε αυτή η κοινότητα να είναι πάντα ενεργή, δυναμική, αυξανόμενη ...
Εύχομαι να σας δω όλους στην κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίττας (αν τα καταφέρω τελικά :??? :Smile: .
Τώρα αν χαθεί κ η μπαλίτσα του φίλτατου Plimsoll τι να κάνουμε .... είμαστε πολλοί  :-D   :Cool:   :-D

----------


## hatzibileus

Κάπως έτσι δηλαδή ... αλλά με χρώματα ΑΝΕΚ..τελικά μάθαμε ποιό θα είναι το πλοίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάπου

 
http://www.pbase.com/barry_culling/image/38611628
By Barry Culling's Gallery

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κάπως έτσι δηλαδή ... αλλά με χρώματα ΑΝΕΚ..τελικά μάθαμε ποιό θα είναι το πλοίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάπου


ακόμα είναι ρευστό ένα απογορευτικό να μας τύχει μπορεί να αλλάξουν τα σχέδια μας. Υπομονή μέχρι την τελευταία εβδομάδα    :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ευχηθω και εγω με τη σειρα μου οτι καλυτερο για το nautilia, να παραμεινει ζεστο, φιλικο και αυθορμητο οπως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη. Δεν ζηταω βελτιωση ζηταω να μη χαλασει. :Wink:

----------


## blueseacat

4 χρόνια !  Εύχομαι στο nautilia.gr να τα 100στήσει  :Razz:  .  Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Νίκο και τους συνεργάτες του. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα ... για το μέλλον.

----------


## vinman

Χρόνια Πολλά και απο μένα στο Ναυτιλία!!
Εύχομαι να τα εκατοστήσει!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου Χρόνια Πολλά στο cyber σπίτι μας...!!! Υγεία σε όλα τα μέλη του και καλή δύναμη στους δημιουργούς του!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Aυτο τα ταξιδι που ξεκινισε πριν απο 4 χρονια να ειναι ατελειωτο..! Οτι καλυτερο για το forum μας !

----------


## SeawayBulker

Χρόνια Πολλά στο Ναυτιλία, να τα εκατοστήσει!!!
Υγεία, ευτυχία & χαρά σε όλους!!

----------


## dk

Ευχομαι κι εγω με τη σειρα μου στο nautilia.gr χρονια πολλα...χρόνια θαλασσινά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Χρόνια του πολλά και ευχομαι το φορουμ να βοηθάει την ναυτιλία μας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Χρόνια Πολλάστο forum.
Εύχομαι να παραμείνει όπως είναι τώρα.
Ζεστό, φιλικό και ανθρώπινο.
Με τρέλα, πάθος και πολλή φαντασία.

Και ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλους τους φίλους που γνωρίσαμε μέσα απ' αυτό.

----------

